# Zeke 32, Design Analysis article



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2019)

The _Zeke 32_, or _Hamp_ was an up-engined _Zero_, with slightly clipped wings. A captured copy was tested and provided the basis for a Design Analysis article n the May, 1945 issue of _Aviation_ magazine. The file also includes an article on the Mitsubishi Kinsei engine, the engine of the earlier-generation _Zero_s. The articles were reconstructed from microfilm


----------

